# Structural Engineer Designation



## WoodSlinger (Feb 26, 2009)

I am wondering if any of the following states have a professional structural engineer designation.

Minnesota, Iowa, Michigan, Nebraska

If they do, does the state require the the SE II exam be passed in order to have that designation?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2009)

I suggest that you visit the Board of Registration for each of these sites and look for thier individual requirements.

Off the top of my head, I suspect that the SEII is not a requirement for the listed states, but the only way to know for certain is to check each state's regulations.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 26, 2009)

MI does not have a structural engineer designation.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 26, 2009)

See the following link for SE licensure info:

http://www.ct-sec.org/Fourth_Summit_on_Sep...l_Report_V3.pdf


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 26, 2009)

Woodslinger,

No on all counts. You can take the SE II for use with getting licensed in SE states though.


----------

